# Card Reader on exit door allowed?



## JVL (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a stair exiting into a lobby and then out of the building (that serves as an exit path for floors above the lobby).  The client would like to put a card reader on the inside of the stair to restrict access into the lobby set to dis-engage the door lock if a fire alarm is activated (so it would essentially be locked during normal activity).  Is something like this allowed?  Certain clauses in section 10 make it sound like you can restrict access from a stair onto an office floor with a card reader, but the putting the card reader on the push side of the stair into the lobby seems like it might be stretching the code.  Does anybody know if this is allowed if the card reader is wired as discussed above?


----------



## cda (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome

How did you find us??

This is your answer ,,,

"""I have a stair exiting into a lobby and then out of the building (that serves as an exit path for floors above the lobby)"""

NO, you cannot lock down the egress/exit side of a required exit with a card reader

Can be considered special knowledge among other things

Card readers are allowed to restrict access into a building


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 22, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> NO, you cannot lock down the egress/exit side of a required exit with a card reader


Agreed, and welcome.



> _1008.1.9.8  Access-controlled egress doors._





> _6. Entrance doors in buildings with an occupancy in Group A, B, E or M  shall not be secured from the egress side during periods that the  building is open to the general public._


----------



## fatboy (Apr 22, 2014)

Agree with my colleagues above.

And Welcome!


----------



## kilitact (Apr 22, 2014)

JVL said:
			
		

> I have a stair exiting into a lobby and then out of the building (that serves as an exit path for floors above the lobby).  The client would like to put a card reader on the inside of the stair to restrict access into the lobby set to dis-engage the door lock if a fire alarm is activated (so it would essentially be locked during normal activity).  Is something like this allowed?  Certain clauses in section 10 make it sound like you can restrict access from a stair onto an office floor with a card reader, but the putting the card reader on the push side of the stair into the lobby seems like it might be stretching the code.  Does anybody know if this is allowed if the card reader is wired as discussed above?


Might disagree with the above responses. What is the occupancy (use) classification of the upper floors?


----------



## Frank (Apr 22, 2014)

Exit door cannot be locked as not all emergencies are fires.  On thing that can be done if they want to keep track of people coming and going is to have the card reader disable an alarm that sounds if card is not swiped.


----------



## knockadse (Apr 23, 2014)

1008.1.9.7  may be applicable depending on the situation.


----------



## LGreene (Apr 23, 2014)

You can put a card reader on the stair side of upper-level doors because the stair side is not the egress side.  But if your door is the exit discharge, swinging into the lobby, you can not use a card reader if its purpose is to prevent egress from the stair to the lobby by locking the door.  You may be able to use the card reader to disarm a delayed egress lock, depending on what occupancy type the stair is serving.  The IBC does not allow delayed egress on Assembly, Educational, or High Hazard occupancies, but if, for example, the stair is serving a Business occupancy, you could use a delayed egress lock.  If someone does not swipe their card and tries to exit, an alarm will sound and in 15 seconds they will be able to go through to the lobby.  In a fire alarm they could go through the door immediately with no delay.

If a delayed egress lock can not be used, the card reader could shunt an alarm.  If you don't swipe your card before going through the door, an alarm will sound.  If you do swipe your card, the alarm will not sound.

Here's an article about delayed egress:  http://idighardware.com/2011/11/delayed-egress-hardware-code-comparison-2/


----------



## Msradell (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm not sure what the code implications are but in many facilities that handle hazardous materials such as chemical and ordinance plants may have card readers that must be used for normal entrance and exit.  In the event of an alarm card readers are not required to be used and the exits are completely unlocked.  The reason is that they want a accurate count of the employees in the facility at any given time so in the event of an emergency they know how many employees they should have for headcount.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 23, 2014)

Couldn't read through all the replies but one must also consider re-entry provisions for high-rise qualifying occupancies.


----------

